# Clearing global data source permissions to update Power Pivot, is there another way?



## KCRENO7 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello,

I have pulled in data from SharePoint to make my PowerPivot. When I send the reports to others and they go to Data-Refresh, they get the following error message: Microsoft.Mashup.Engine.Interface.ResourceAccessForbiddenException 

I found this Work-around : go to Get Data/ Data Source Settings / Global Permissions / Clear all permissions. Then click on Refresh All , and the authentication windows pops-up. There we select "Organizational account", then "Sign in" and Connect to SharePoint to refresh.

Is there a way to eliminate them having to do this step? I have tried deleting the permissions then saving then sending but the permissions come back when they open it and they have to delete them again before they can refresh. 

Thanks!


----------

